
A fresh start for Google presentations - cavalcade
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/10/fresh-start-for-google-presentations.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FMKuf+%28Official+Google+Blog%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
afsina
I had high hopes for this update. So I changed the theme to a dark one and
draw a table. Lines were black and you cannot change it (easily). There is no
smart connectors either. Sigh.

